# best cut vest for catch dog



## depratt_00 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a pitbull and I have looked into many different types just don't know which is better than the other.


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Sep 2, 2010)

You can get one from swamp dawg that is a good one and/or custom collars. I have a 4-ply right now from custom collars thats called the ultimate and it has not been cut thru by anything so far. The first and second layer is all that's been penetrated.


----------



## flswiner (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.crackercreations.net/servlet/the-Hog-Hunting-Supplies-cln-Cut-Vests/Categories 
 Never used one before cause I don't run catchdogs, but I went to the gentlemens house and seen one in person. Very nice material and well made. If I ever decide I need a catchdog I will definetley buy one of these


----------



## depratt_00 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank yall ill check them out. Anyone kno much about ugly dog or razor back vest?


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 10, 2010)

flswiner said:


> http://www.crackercreations.net/servlet/the-Hog-Hunting-Supplies-cln-Cut-Vests/Categories
> Never used one before cause I don't run catchdogs, but I went to the gentlemens house and seen one in person. Very nice material and well made. If I ever decide I need a catchdog I will definetley buy one of these



even without seeing what else is available



depratt_00 said:


> Thank yall ill check them out. Anyone kno much about ugly dog or razor back vest?



i have been concidering ordering an Ugly Dog to give it a look over...just need someone to hold my Gremlin still to measure him.


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 10, 2010)

What is the update on your "gators" vest?


----------



## flswiner (Sep 10, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> even without seeing what else is available
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen other vests before. Everything from the junky ones at Gander mountain to the nice ones at uglydog/wildboarusa. I was really just trying to throw a guy some business and I thought they were very nice in my opinion


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 10, 2010)

TazD said:


> The most important thing is fit.



that is my line of thinking...if it is custom made...that is more than likely the best...i know my dog ain't off the rack...maybe da chain


----------



## hansonw (Sep 10, 2010)

i prefer the eliminator from h&h kennels but for summer i run a txconfederate


----------



## J Hulsey (Sep 10, 2010)

i have found southern cross to be the best for me. a med fiits my 52 lb bulldog like a glove. they also have great summertime vests. i run them year round on my bird dogs. i have tried several differant brands and these seem the best. its very possible but i have never had one fail on me.


----------



## vestmaker (Sep 14, 2010)

There are so many vest makers in the business today.  Anyone who can throw some materials together will say they are the best....  when buying a vest you should look into the weight of the vest along with the materials...  Not all kevlar is good kevlar and if you see where they need 2 or 3 layers of it then that is not good kevlar.  1 layer of the right kevlar will give you all the protection you need.  The outer shell is also important...  1050 ballistic nylon has a tendancy of fraying when cut.  1000 denier cordura nylon doesn't fray. When trim is used around the leg holes it usually comes off and exposes the stitches once the stitches start coming apart so does your money...  It all goes back to quality and weight..  The more energy your dog exerts carrying a heavy vest the hotter he/she gets.  Ask about the weight of the vest and if it retains water which adds weight..  I hope this helps anyone who needs to know what to look for...


----------



## Lo Mo (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm pleased with the performance of my southern cross vest and collars


----------



## jparrott (Sep 14, 2010)

www.custom collars.com has pretty good vest for around $35 cant beat that.i own a couple and still no complaints.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 14, 2010)

vestmaker said:


> There are so many vest makers in the business today.  Anyone who can throw some materials together will say they are the best....  when buying a vest you should look into the weight of the vest along with the materials...  Not all kevlar is good kevlar and if you see where they need 2 or 3 layers of it then that is not good kevlar.  1 layer of the right kevlar will give you all the protection you need.  The outer shell is also important...  1050 ballistic nylon has a tendancy of fraying when cut.  1000 denier cordura nylon doesn't fray. When trim is used around the leg holes it usually comes off and exposes the stitches once the stitches start coming apart so does your money...  It all goes back to quality and weight..  The more energy your dog exerts carrying a heavy vest the hotter he/she gets.  Ask about the weight of the vest and if it retains water which adds weight..  I hope this helps anyone who needs to know what to look for...



good post...maybe you can clear up something for me.  i know kevlar is a good material..i just wonder how affective it can be in a hog situation.  Kevlar vests will not protect againts arrows or straight on knife attacks...basically what a hog is throwing out.  Does it slow it down yes...i also hear/read that when it is wet it is less effective or is that ballistic nylon


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 14, 2010)

Southern cross @ www .countrymikes.com


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Sep 14, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> good post...maybe you can clear up something for me.  i know kevlar is a good material..i just wonder how affective it can be in a hog situation.  Kevlar vests will not protect againts arrows or straight on knife attacks...basically what a hog is throwing out.  Does it slow it down yes...i also hear/read that when it is wet it is less effective or is that ballistic nylon


Kevlar is a fabric which is multiple strands woven together. When they are wet they will push apart instead of holding back against each other. This is only bad for a bullet to penetrate. A hog actually cuts by hooking with the tusk and bitting down with his whitters so basically like a pair of scissors. I have a 3 layer vest  and wet or dry  it has only been penetrated thru the first layer. Mainly because only the very tip of the tusk can scrape the kevlar and there's nothing for the whitter to slice. I tried a 2 ply ballistic nylon and the first boar cut right thru to the dog and that was with only 2 inch cutter's !


----------



## pig snatcher (Sep 14, 2010)

Ive got a devastator vest from ugly dog.  So far it is the nicest vest I have used. It has three layers of kevlar in the chest and two in the sides, wrapped in cordura or something. It is lite weight and verry flexible and so far nothing has made it past the first layer of kevlar.  I would highly recomend them.


----------



## JDavis10 (Sep 14, 2010)

I run southern cross, i've had uglydog vest and they always rub the dogs front legs raw but never had any problems or a cut through with southern cross.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 14, 2010)

pig snatcher said:


> Ive got a devastator vest from ugly dog.  So far it is the nicest vest I have used. It has three layers of kevlar in the chest and two in the sides, wrapped in cordura or something. It is lite weight and verry flexible and so far nothing has made it past the first layer of kevlar.  I would highly recomend them.



good to hear...that's the vests we are looking at...and yes..wrapped in cordura


----------



## vestmaker (Sep 15, 2010)

I am not on here to confuse anyone more than they seem to be confused already.  The information about Kevlar coming apart when wet is bogus.  Kevlar is a woven material just like Cordura Nylon Ballistic Nylon.  The tighter the weave the more stopping power.  The most important part of Kevlar is the thread strength.  It is 3 times stronger than one layer of cordura nylon.  That is why you do not have to use multiple layers as with 1000 denier cordura of 1050 ballistic nylon.  The more layers the more weight.  How this applies to hog hunters is a hogs tusk starts out with a point and widens as it goes to the gum line.  When the point makes blunt contact with the outer shell it usually penetrates to the next layer.  When the tusk hits the tightly woven kevlar it stops or drastically slows the tusk preventing pass throughs.  I have made, sold and used vests and there is more science to the vest and hog hunting thing than you could imagine.  Most hunters just want something that protects the dog from being cut, primarily in a vital and that don't wear them out which causes overheating...  We should be careful to not make statements that are not founded unless we are marketing and you only want to get your side of the story out... lol


----------



## vestmaker (Sep 15, 2010)

*Clarification*



Jester896 said:


> good post...maybe you can clear up something for me.  i know kevlar is a good material..i just wonder how affective it can be in a hog situation.  Kevlar vests will not protect againts arrows or straight on knife attacks...basically what a hog is throwing out.  Does it slow it down yes...i also hear/read that when it is wet it is less effective or is that ballistic nylon



Hey Jester, Kevlar does not absorb water and is flame retardent.  One layer of the right kevlar is stronger than 3 layers of cordura or ballistic nylon.  Where kevlar is getting a bad rep is when you get the lower quality styles trying to save money on materials.  Even though one layer of kevlar would not stop a broadhead or a good knife it would slow them down more than 1 layer of cordura or ballistic nylon...  If you think about a single thread of cordura, ballistic nylon or kevlar like fishing line it is like this...  Cordura has a tensil stregtht of 1000, Ballistic is 1050 and Kevlar is 3000.  It is like Spider wire fishing line to monofiliment...  Kevlar thread is smaller and stronger.  I really don't care who's vest people use on their dogs because it is like anything else, it is a preference but I have tested, weighed and contacted textiles to gain the knowledge I have about the materials to make lighter and more durable vests...  You could run chainmail shark suit stuff on your dog if you wanted to outright stop a hog from cutting your dog but he wouldn't last long in it and would not be able to move fast either...lol  I hope I have enlightened more than I have confused...  I know what I know because that is what I know..lol


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 15, 2010)

JDavis10 said:


> I run southern cross, i've had uglydog vest and they always rub the dogs front legs raw but never had any problems or a cut through with southern cross.



X2 on that. The last big hog hog we caught cut all the way through our ugly dog and just barley cut the top layer on our southern cross


----------



## hoghunter102 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a vest from custom collars  it's called the ultimate cut vest, and nothing has cut through it yet, and i have been on some bad ones. But the medium size fits my 54 lb male pit.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Sep 16, 2010)

JDavis10 said:


> I run southern cross, i've had uglydog vest and they always rub the dogs front legs raw but never had any problems or a cut through with southern cross.



well if i'am right ugly dog has them leg protectors  and thats what was rubbing there legs raw if you cut them off they are pretty good vest or ask them not to put them on the vest.


----------



## JDavis10 (Sep 16, 2010)

It wasn't the flaps that was rubbing the legs it was on the inside of the dogs leg, like in the arm pit, also had a hog cut thru the vest luckily it didnt kill the dog, i won't own another uglydog vest.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Sep 16, 2010)

I dont like them i'll stick to my 60 dollar vest from custom collars. They're alitte pricey too. But a friend of mine had one with the flaps and it was rubbing his dog we cut them off and never had any more trouble. But its a vest made from a guy that is local he's starting to sell them to feed stores and stuff like that.


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Sep 17, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> I dont like them i'll stick to my 60 dollar vest from custom collars. They're alitte pricey too. But a friend of mine had one with the flaps and it was rubbing his dog we cut them off and never had any more trouble. But its a vest made from a guy that is local he's starting to sell them to feed stores and stuff like that.



I also have a Ultimate vest from Custom Collars. I just had them make the collar only 3 in. wide so that the underneath chin protecter would fit better. Dog works good in it .


----------

